# Nebenjob als Produkttester für namhafte Downhill-Produkte (O-Neal,IXS, FOX usw.) gesucht



## GravityGirlTrek (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin total Bikebegeistert und suche auf Nebenjob-Basis eine Anstellung als Produktesterin für namhafte Downhill-Produkte egal ob Bekleidung oder Parts ( z.Bsp.: O-Neal, IXS, alpinestars, 661, FOX, RockShox usw.) Ich fahre seit mittlerweile 12 Jahren Mountainbike und seit ca. 2,5 Jahren sogar Freeride/Downhill.

Ich bin immer wenn es geht mit dem Bike unterwegs oder Schraube an meinen Bikes.

Kurz noch zu meiner Person.

Ich bin 26 jahre alt und habe eine Ausbildung als Kauffrau im Einzelhandel absolviert und erfolgreich abgeschlossen. 

Über eine baldige positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

GravityGirlTrek


----------



## moe 11 (7. Februar 2015)

Naja man kanns ja mal versuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2015)

genau, alle firmen suche produkttester und zaheln jede menge kohle dafürund vor allem, schreibe ich dann die firmen direkt an und nicht über ein "forum".


----------



## OliRay (11. Februar 2015)

Vor allem is sie total Bikebegeistert, is sonst ja niemand hier

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2015)

Hätte da eine 20cm "Teleskopstütze" im Angebot... bei Interesse PM


----------



## noocelo (11. Februar 2015)

ich befürchte, dass du dir "namhafte Downhill-Produkte egal ob Bekleidung oder Parts" weiterhin selbst kaufen musst.

aber die mischung aus forensprech und bewerbungsschreiben ("Hallo Zusammen, ich bin total Bikebegeistert (...) Über eine baldige positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, GravityGirlTrek") ist sweet.




Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hätte da eine 20cm "Teleskopstütze" im Angebot... bei Interesse PM


nagelneu und unbenutzt, oder?  was zahlste denn für den test? wo ist denn @Delgado schon wieder, wenn man ihn braucht?!


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2015)

Gilt ohne Gebrauchsspuren auch als neu? Funktion jedenfalls einwandfrei.


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. Februar 2015)

Selektive Wahrnehmung, Frauen können doch nur so schlecht einparken,w eil sie Denken 20 cm seien soviel ==============


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> ...
> GravityGirlTrek



Müssen die Gravity-Girls jetzt schon "betteln"? 
Dachte, ich kenn das bei denen anders...


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2015)

Manchmal muss man dem Hersteller einfach vertrauen.


----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2015)

Euer Sexismus kotzt mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Februar 2015)

mikefize schrieb:


> Euer Sexismus kotzt mich an.



Erklär' mal!


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## mikefize (11. Februar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Müssen die Gravity-Girls jetzt schon "betteln"?
> Dachte, ich kenn das bei denen anders...


Du warst nicht gemeint...

@Metalfranke: Ja, ist alles ach so lustig.


----------



## User85319 (11. Februar 2015)

Ja Papa. Keine Angst, der Genderbeauftragte ist informiert.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Februar 2015)

mikefize schrieb:


> Du warst nicht gemeint...
> 
> @Metalfranke: Ja, ist alles ach so lustig.



Darfst es trotzdem erklären.


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Bevor man irgendeinen scheiß schreibt, wäre es besser man ist einfach still.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> Bevor man irgendeinen scheiß schreibt, wäre es besser man ist einfach still.



Bist Du eins der Trek Gravity Girls oder ist das ausschließlich Dein Nic?


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

DAs ist nur mein Nic-Name, bin jahre lang Trek Bikes unter anderem gefahrn, deshalb.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> DAs ist nur mein Nic-Name.


Ok, das erklärts...


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, warum sol man sich nix dazu verdienen dürfen?!


----------



## Zaskar01 (13. Februar 2015)

Sagt irgendwer was dagegen? Soll Haben ist immer schlechter als Ist Haben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> Ja, warum sol man sich nix dazu verdienen dürfen?!



Was machst' denn bzw. wo engagierst Du Dich (außer im Bikepark runterrollen)?


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Ich arbeite momentan in einem Versandhandel für bike und outdoor, habe am WE somit viel zeit zum biken.....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> Ich arbeite momentan in einem Versandhandel für bike und outdoor, habe am WE somit viel zeit zum biken.....



Dann habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du machst außer privat fahren noch nichts?


----------



## noocelo (13. Februar 2015)

User-Dauertester gesucht: Wer will einer Manitou Mattoc auf den Zahn fühlen?


----------



## moe 11 (13. Februar 2015)

Finds Lustig wie sich das ganze hier entwickelt 

@trekgravitygirl schlaf doch einfach mit ein paar Außendienstlern und vlt wirds ja dann was mit "Test-Produkten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

Jo, wie diese (ich nenne sie so) "Image-Biker": mal 'ne Gravity in die Finger bekommen und begeistert von den bunten Tatoos reift der Entschluss "ich werde jetzt Downhiller!" Aber vor der Eisdiele nicht mal die Bordsteinkante rauf kommen...


----------



## OliRay (13. Februar 2015)

@GravityGirlTrek
Ich will dir deinen Traum ja eigentlich nicht nehmen, doch Produkttests von Produkten namhafter Hersteller, wie du sie bezeichnet, laufen normalerweise anders. Entweder über Zeitschriften oder sie werden an Leute geschickt, die richtig fahren können und sich auch noch ein Urteil bilden können. Jetzt mal ehrlich, was meinst denn wieviele Leute das hier gerne machen würden, ganz ohne dafür bezahlt zu werden. Das Community Bike hat das wahrscheinlich deutlich gemacht.


Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

Sehr richtig, OliRay! Es gibt natürlich auch noch andere Wege wie über's Engagement für den Radsport (z.B. im Verein)...aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen "hier bin ich!" funktioniert gegen Null bis garnicht.

Ein guter Freund hat mal gesagt: "Ich will mein Hobby Biken nicht zum Beruf machen. Da wäre ich ja blöd weil ich mir dann wieder ein neues Hobby suchen müsste..."


----------



## Pepepower (13. Februar 2015)

Muss man denn gleich jemanden dumm anmachen, nur weil er (sie) eine Idee hat die
vielleicht nicht ganz zu ende gedacht ist?
Und wer einer Frau gegenüber, die er gar nicht kennt, gleich Sexistisch wird, ist für mich
einfach nur ein ......loch.

@trekgravitygirl: ich würde mich riesig für Dich freuen wenn Du vielleicht wirklich Erfolg
mit Deinem Aufruf hast. ( Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich daran glaube ).


Gruß Pepe


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Genau, bin quasi normal angestellt, habe abe auch noch an keinen Hobbbyrennen teilgenommen, was ich mir aber für dieses Jahr fest vorgenommen hab.


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Schön, das es auch leute hier in der Unterhaltung gibt, die einen aufbauen... danke an euch.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

Hast PN


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Habs grad durchgelesen, klingt echt interessant. Danke für den Tip


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

Bleibt unter uns. Versprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

Habs grad mal durch gelesen, klingt wirklich interessant, vieln dank für den Tip.


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

ja, klar. ehrenwort. schwöre auf mein Bike


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. Februar 2015)

Kannst mich ja unregelmäßig mal auf'm Laufenden halten.


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (13. Februar 2015)

jap, mach ich.


----------



## Bener (13. Februar 2015)

Ich auch... Danke für die PN... An wie viele hast du die denn verschickt? Denn dann ist das ja nicht mehr so geheim...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Februar 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich auch... Danke für die PN... ...



Meinst Du mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (14. Februar 2015)

menno,
lasst doch mal das mädel in ruhe...

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. Februar 2015)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> menno,
> lasst doch mal das mädel in ruhe...
> 
> Gruss


Hä!?


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (14. Februar 2015)

@Bener, das geht nur robert-ammersee und mich was an.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2015)

Da hilft nur eins:

Etwas machen was mediale Wirkung hat, am besten positiv.
Also Rennen gewinnen, ganz vorne dabei sein oder eben wie die YouTube Stars von Heute (Danny und Co.) etwas aussergewöhnlich gut können und damit dann andere auf sich aufmerksam machen.

Wenn man z.B. im Verein Rad fährt und da dann im Leistungssport vorne dabei ist bekommt man zumindest ein "paar" Sponsoren.

Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft wird es schwer.

sonst wären hier nur Werks und Testfahrer im Forum.

der Anteil der "privaten" Leute hier im Forum die Material gestellt bekommen ist wohl verschwindend gering.
Stuntzi ist einer, aber der repräsentiert ja Canyon auch dementsprechend. Bessere Werbung bekommt man nur wenn man mit Material Siege einfährt.


----------



## maddda (14. Februar 2015)

Also ich sach mal so, habe gerade was ausrüstung angeht ein Sponsoring bekommen. Bis das möglich war, mussten aber schon zwei DM Titel her und noch ein paar andere gute Platzierungen. Auch sonst bekomme ich übers Team hier und da mal was Preiswerter, aber wie gesagt, dafür muss man vorne mitfahren.
Sowas muss für beide Seiten einen mehrwert haben. Zum Thema dauertester. DIe Jungs die bei den einschlägigen Firmen eh arbeiten fahren idr die Prototypen auch selbst probe


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (14. Februar 2015)

@Pizzaplanet: Wie ich ja bereits geschrieben hab, bin ich jahrelang trek bikes gefahren und habe mittlerweile ebenfalls ein Canyon Torque DHX Whipzone im Keller X-D. 

Da kann ich Stuntzi verstehen...


----------



## noocelo (14. Februar 2015)

ich trinke seit jahren kakao; und muss ihn immer noch selbst zahlen. 

@Pizzaplanet schrieb, dass man etwas besonders gut – sprich nachweislich erfolgreich – können muss, um sich hoffnungen machen zu können material für umme einzustreichen; nicht einfach nur lange fahren und/oder etwas besitzen. das trifft auf so gut wie alle hier zu und ist keine relevante qualifikation.

und gibt es die 'gravity girls' nicht tatsächlich? auch in verbindung mit trek? finde du schmückst dich da mit fremden federn, in dem du die verwechslung provozierst bzw. zumindest in kauf nimmst (s. irritationen weiter oben im thread).

ich kann dir nur raten: genieße das biken als ungezwungenes hobby ohne verpflichtungen. so macht's am meisten spass.


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (15. Februar 2015)

Wie ich das ebenfalls oben schon erklärt hab,, ist das nu mein NicName, da ich jahre lang trek bikes gefahren bin.


----------



## noocelo (15. Februar 2015)

... wie ich das ebenfalls oben schon erklärt hab, bezog ich mich auf 'GravityGirl'.


----------



## RuhrRadler (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe früher, ferienjobmäßig, in der Marktforschung gearbeitet, da wurden zwar keine Räder an die Probanden ausgeteilt(eher Waschmittel, Tierfutter und Schreibwaren...testen Sie bitte diesen Füller für 2 Monate und berichten hinterher...Füller dürfen Sie dann behalten...
Einfach mal bei allen Marktforschungsunternehmen Deiner Region anbimmeln, ob die Mtb-Zeug testen(lassen), musst dann nur in die Quote passen und hinterher natürlich Angaben machen, wie es Dir gefallen hat und ob die Leute neidisch geguckt haben etc..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (24. Februar 2015)

Ich klinge mich mal ein:

Suche einen Nebenjob als Biertester. Jahrelange Erfahrung vorhanden (im Hobby- und Profibereich).

Weißbier bevorzugt.

Bitte per PM melden.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Februar 2015)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ich klinge mich mal ein:
> ...



Falsches Forum. Guckst Du www.bierforum.de


----------



## GravityGirlTrek (24. Februar 2015)

So!

Für alle die meinen einen runter ziehen zu müssen, statts aufzubauen und zu ermutigen.

Bevor Ihr irgendeinen Scheiß schreibt, haltet doch einfach das Maul.


----------



## noocelo (24. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> So!
> 
> Für alle die meinen einen runter ziehen zu müssen, statts aufzubauen und zu ermutigen.
> 
> Bevor Ihr irgendeinen Scheiß schreibt, haltet doch einfach das Maul.




gilt das auch für den eingangspost?


----------



## ploerre (24. Februar 2015)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hätte da eine 20cm "Teleskopstütze" im Angebot... bei Interesse PM





mikefize schrieb:


> Euer Sexismus kotzt mich an.





Metalfranke schrieb:


>



Du hättest also demnach deine ausfahrbare Penisprothese auch jedem männlichen Threadersteller angedient, schon klar. Dir ging's ja nur um die Sache.


----------



## dirty_ (24. Februar 2015)

Manche haben halt leider nichts besseres zu tun, ihren unproduktiven scheiß hier zu posten.

Sie dürfte inzwischen mitbekommen haben, dass es sich äußerst schwierig gestaltet, solch einen Job zu erhalten...


----------



## zichl (25. Februar 2015)

dirty_ schrieb:


> Manche haben halt leider nichts besseres zu tun, ihren unproduktiven scheiß hier zu posten.
> 
> Sie dürfte inzwischen mitbekommen haben, dass es sich äußerst schwierig gestaltet, solch einen Job zu erhalten...


Ja, es geht hier manchmal wirklich unverschämt rau zu. Andererseits wundert es mich, bei manchen fragen bzw Aussagen, auch nicht. Dieser thread ist schon wirklich eine Einladung für solche Kommentare...


----------



## stephan- (26. Februar 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> So!
> 
> Für alle die meinen einen runter ziehen zu müssen, statts aufzubauen und zu ermutigen.
> 
> Bevor Ihr irgendeinen Scheiß schreibt, haltet doch einfach das Maul.




Na wenn die Sponsoren bei so einem netten Umgangston nicht Schlange stehen, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Februar 2015)

Kann zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mZe92 (4. März 2015)

GravityGirlTrek schrieb:


> So!
> 
> Für alle die meinen einen runter ziehen zu müssen, statts aufzubauen und zu ermutigen.
> 
> Bevor Ihr irgendeinen Scheiß schreibt, haltet doch einfach das Maul.


----------



## rebirth (5. März 2015)

Ich find den passend(er)


----------



## dubbel (5. März 2015)

1.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.) 





Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins:
> [...]Wenn man z.B. im Verein Rad fährt und da dann im Leistungssport vorne dabei ist bekommt man zumindest ein "paar" Sponsoren.


es geht doch nicht um sponsoring.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. März 2015)

Äh Glückwunsch du bist wohl der erste der meinen Post nicht verstanden hat


----------



## dubbel (5. März 2015)




----------



## User85319 (5. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (5. März 2015)

.


----------

